# Providence, Rhode Island: NOW 0.75 per mile; 0.15 minute



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Now we the "partners" will be paying the riders for the privilege of having them in ours cars.
Uber on!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Now we the "partners" will be paying the riders for the privilege of having them in ours cars.
> Uber on!


You're still in the big money. Louisville, my former market, is at $0.70/mile! No one should even consider those rates for even a second.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Now we the "partners" will be paying the riders for the privilege of having them in ours cars.
> Uber on!


Remember to give them a tip when the ride ends


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

taarbo said:


> Remember to give them a tip when the ride ends


I've found they're often quite parched also. Please hydrate generously.


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

damn dude


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sad, but there will still be drivers doing this... thinking they are making money.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Now we the "partners" will be paying the riders for the privilege of having them in ours cars.
> Uber on!


Quit!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Let's see.. $0.70-$0.75 per mile. You provide your newish car, your fuel, your insurance ( which will drop you if they find out you do ride share ), either pay uber $10 for their phone, or use your own smartphone with data plan. Also drive 5-10 minutes unpaid to pick up a rider, and then wait up to 5 minutes for a rider to come out... 

Are you kidding me???? That burger flipping job at Burger King is looking more and more appealing.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I hope you are all emailing and calling your local newspaper reporters and asking them to cover this side of the story!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I hope you are all emailing and calling your local newspaper reporters and asking them to cover this side of the story!


When they cut chicago rates to $0.90 I emailed a couple reporters and told them about the unfair wages. Guess how many replied back...ZERO. When some uber driver gets in a minor fender bender, that makes it on news.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> When they cut chicago rates to $0.90 I emailed a couple reporters and told them about the unfair wages. Guess how many replied back...ZERO. When some uber driver gets in a minor fender bender, that makes it on news.


Try again! These rate cuts are massive! How can drivers afford to maintain safe vehicles at that rate?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Travis made a deal with the devil, borrowing big money from "hedge funds, big banks, venture capitalists and deep pocketed individual investors", who he now has to appease "show profits and returns on their investments ", and the drivers are the ones paying for it.


----------



## rharvie45 (Dec 16, 2014)

These are the new rates in Spokane, Washington. Note the .70.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

rharvie45 said:


> These are the new rates in Spokane, Washington. Note the .70.


Noted, it's the same here too (Louisville). That's why I told Uber to suck it. It's just a scam at this point. Some people are out driving right now. I don't know if they're college kids burning daddy's gas, in daddy's car, or maybe the mentality deficient or what? They might be Uber's customer support people driving around in their own cars too, I guess. No reasonably intelligent person would drive the first mile under these terms.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Noted, it's the same here too (Louisville). That's why I told Uber to suck it. It's just a scam at this point. Some people are out driving right now. I don't know if they're college kids burning daddy's gas, in daddy's car, or maybe the mentality deficient or what? They might be Uber's customer support people driving around in their own cars too, I guess. No reasonably intelligent person would drive the first mile under these terms.


some of them might not even realize yet ...too many dont read emails, dont pay attention to app, just click accept and go...

it might hit them come payday


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

taarbo said:


> Remember to give them a tip when the ride ends


lol yeah u need to buy a 5 star ride..


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> Sad, but there will still be drivers doing this... thinking they are making money.


There's a bunch of them out tonight. I feel sorry for them. Knowing it's $0.70/mile here now, even makes their little Uber cars on the rider app look stupid. Maybe they should put dunce caps on them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

why are you guys continuing to drive for .70 and .75?
the only reason i can accept is IF they do the gurantees, AND honor it
but those wont last long

please tell me who is contining to drive outside of the gurantees....and WHY


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> why are you guys continuing to drive for .70 and .75?
> the only reason i can accept is IF they do the gurantees, AND honor it
> but those wont last long
> 
> please tell me who is contining to drive outside of the gurantees....and WHY


I would think it can be ONLY for the guarantees. Nothing else would make sense. Considering the guarantees are $14 and $10 here though, even that doesn't make sense. You know it sucks extremely bad when even their guarantees are horrible. You could do much, much better with a minimum wage job...and NOT kill your car in the process. Everyone will figure it out, eventually. I just hate to see so many people learning the hard way. It's gonna cost them, big time!

I just looked, and there's cars out in Lexington, Ky. which is at $0.65/mile!! I'm convinced there is no bottom for some of these people. Time for me to start a business. Any independent contractors need a job? There's no pay involved, but I can get you all the work that you can handle.

The road to Uber wealth will be paved with the broken-down ruins of many an Uber driver's car. Fools.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

desperate for $$$; stupid; desperate and stupid ....

who knows


----------

